# The Internet? Bah!



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

A 1995 article, too funny

http://www.newsweek.com/id/106554



> Visionaries see a future of telecommuting workers, interactive libraries and multimedia classrooms. They speak of electronic town meetings and virtual communities. Commerce and business will shift from offices and malls to networks and modems. And the freedom of digital networks will make government more democratic.
> 
> Baloney. Do our computer pundits lack all common sense? The truth in no online database will replace your daily newspaper, no CD-ROM can take the place of a competent teacher and no computer network will change the way government works.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

LOL :up:

Peace...


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

That's awesome...

It would be funny, and more than a bit ironic, if the author had posted on his Facebook or MySpace page (if he has one) "Did I really say that?" .


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

From Wikipedia:

In his 1995 book, _Silicon Snake Oil_,[4] and an accompanying article in _Newsweek_[5] Stoll famously called the prospect of e-commerce "baloney", and raised questions about the influence of the Internet on future society and whether it would be beneficial. Along the way, he made various predictions, e.g. about e-commerce (calling it unviable due to a lack of personal contact and secure online funds transfers) and the future of printed news publications ("no online database will replace your daily newspaper").
Stoll sells blown glass Klein bottles on the Web.[6][7] As of 2009[update], he is a "mostly" stay-at-home dad.[6] He teaches eighth graders about physics at Tehiyah Day School, in El Cerrito, California.[8] Stoll was a regular contributor to MSNBC's _The Site_. Stoll is an FCC licensed amateur radio operator, callsign K7TA.[9]


----------

